#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-06-02
<seattlegaucho> hmmm ... kde on the netbook went better than I thought
<seattlegaucho> I might adopt it long term
<Uber_Geek> I will have to try KDE again,  something about 4.0 frustrated me back when, but I can't remember what
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-06-03
<tgm4883> Is there a map of what cities the team members are located in?
<tgm4883> I just wondered if it was mostly seattle or more spread out
<Uber_Geek> I am actually in Post Falls, ID, but I work in WA and consider Spokane a home city
<Ashex> y help
 * valorie lives south of Seattle
<valorie> but right now am in Randa, Switzerland, for a KDE sprint 
